# Carriage Hill, check in 4/28. Do they allow a friend check in with my permission?



## sunnysky2k (Apr 26, 2007)

I couldn't check in due to family matter. Do they allow a friend who supposely stay with me, check in?
I live in US and the friend lives in Toronto. He is quite interested in purchasing the timeshare.
I am not an owner and either I am not RCI member (I got it from Skyauction and they said once the certificate is issued, no changable). I tried to get a quest certificate but not allowed.
The certificate I have is from RCI.
Anyone has better idea?
Thank you, sue


----------



## moonstone (Apr 27, 2007)

Sue  -DD says you need to call the front desk and tell them your friend is going to beat you there (& give their full name) -tell the resort that person has your permission to check-in ahead of you. The resort may want you to write a permission letter & sign it then fax it to them -depends on who you talk to. This has happened before when people who are flying in have flight delays & their family/friends are driving a short distance.
Good luck & have a great vacation.
~Diane


----------



## sunnysky2k (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you very much Diane!
I will do that tomorrow.
Thanks again. Sue


----------

